# Horse Auctions in NSW?!



## charlie101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey im desperate for any information on horse auctions in NSW and where i can find them. im looking for the one closest to sydney. I'm hoping it is an auction were doggers are present so i can help give a horse anouther chance. Anyone know of any? or any doggers or slaughterhouses near by?
thanks 
x


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I know there is one in Young, and there is a saddlery auction in Goulburn that sometimes has a few horses.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

The Spring Auction in Gloucester has just been. Another in 3 months time I think? 

It's a long haul from Sydney and back carrying a horse you have just met. :? It is possible but not recommended. Good Luck in finding a suitable horse at the sales and soon.  What arrangement do you have to keep him/her re: access to pasture, shelter and is it available now?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Do they have an auction in Gloucester? Any good?

There are plenty of horse rescues around, maybe you can get a horse from there and give him a new life? The Standardbred Association helps give horses away for free so that they aren't sent away and they have a chance at a new life.

Rescuing a horse is a bit of romanticized thing. Will you be able to care for this horse for the rest of its life, possibly the next 20 years? Its a long time, and the horse may be unrideable, it may have terrible temperament problems, or it may be chronically injured or sick and require a lot of care. At a sale you know nothing about a horse. Sales aren't that common in Australia and you're not as likely to save a horse that happens to be a bargain. It may happen but its not likely at all. 

There are many people out there who can't afford to feed or care for their horses who will give them away for free, or sell them very cheaply. 

You could also consider adopting a brumby.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

I found my time at the saleyards in Gloucester a bit confronting when I went with a friend earlier this year to sell two of her horses (she took both of them home again and one has since been sold privately). 

I did see alot of different horses of all shapes, colours and sizes though. There were over 60 horses in the ring auction which took a good few hours. Owners led or rode their horses in and told the announcer horses age etc and starting price and the bids began until sold or handed in. Highest price the day I went was (I think) $1200 for a reining trained gelding and lowest was a couple of hundred for an aged pony. Personally I would want to know alot more about a horse than 5 minutes in a saleyard can tell. :-|

Oh there was a non-riding horse (doggers) auction earlier in the day but these horses were gone by lunchtime. I tried not to look in that direction cause I find it so sad. If you can give one another chance - good for you - just remember that a horse lives a long time. 

May I suggest OP rescues a horse that has been assessed and trained as a suitable mount? Or as mentioned above you could look into rehoming a brumby? And yeah, it's ALOT of commitment keeping a horse but so very rewarding.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I think there is, or used to be, a sale at Clarendon. Young sales is the only other one I know of, i went years ago and the quality of horses was pretty good. There was a lovely tb mare who had a terrible parrot mouth - I wanted her so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlie101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone your answers were really helpful ☺. Day Mares your right about it being a long distance to travel with an unknown horse… completely slipped my mind. Well I discussed with family and stuff and decided we should postpone until I finish year 12 before I buy a horse, which is fair enough. After a lot of research I decided I quite like the idea you guys suggested about adopting a horse from a welfare. I understand that if you adopt you have to be located in the state of the welfare and it has to be a forever home, that’s great cause I plan to keep this horse for its whole life but the only problem is that they request to see the place where you plan to keep the horse. Id be boarding the horse in Sydney for a few months before I take it up to Wagga Wagga to start my Equine Science course and idk if the changing and uncertainty of places would be a issue for them. Brumby adoption is also a great idea, their a lot less strict on the adoption requirements however brumbies have an avg height of 13-14.5 hands and idk if that is to short for a 165 m 50 kg adult . What do you think? Sorry ill stop asking questions hah I’m just excited ☺


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

You might not find Brumby adoption less strict - I know some organisations require you to have a certain size fence, type of fencing etc. I looked at CSU and their Equine Centre a few years ago, when I was looking at unis, and I vaguely remember them having certain requirements - if your horse in unbroken or young you may not be able to keep it there. 

Its great that you mean to keep the horse the rest of your life - but at your age you are not remotely in the position where you can hope to guarantee that. I'm sorry, and I don't mean to say you are less responsible or anything, its just that you don't have the means to guarantee a future for another animal, much less a horse, so many things change in life. For that reason I would very strongly suggest when you buy a horse you buy one that if you need to, will be able to sold on to a good home. 

If I were you I would seriously look at the Standardbred Association. Most of the horses in Australia that end up at the slaughterhouse are racehorses, both Thoroughbred and Standardbred. The Standardbred Association sets you up with owners who cannot keep their Standardbred but they don't want to send it to the slaughterhouse if they can help it. When you join they will try and set you up with a suitable horse, around the age and height you want, and some are even broken to saddle. You can go and look the horses and if you find a suitable one the Association will give you the horse on a year free lease. Provided that the horse passes vet checks over the course of the year, at the end they sign over the horse to you. All up, with membership to the association and the adoption fee, I think it is under $100. If the horse is unsuitable you can return it to be rehomed. You can be located anywhere around NSW.

If its your first horse, which it sounds as though it is, I would be very cautious about what horse you get. Its a steep learning curve going from riding lessons to owning your own horse. Its a nice thought to save a horse, but make sure you don't risk your own safety while doing so. 

Good luck!


----------

